# Dark Brown Sandy Look? Please help



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm gonna be getting a 75 gallon aquarium soon and I want to go for a natural look. I also want it to be a planted tank. I currently have a 60 Gallon with caribsea sand in it and it's too bright. I'd rather have a darker look to bring out colors. I don't want black. 

This is not my pic 








This is the color I am trying to achieve. I'm not sure what this guy used, but the closest thing I've found is ADA Powder which is too pricey and Flourite Sand (not the black but regular sand). Does anyone out there have either of these or any color substrate like this?? I'd love to see pictures if you do and know what you use. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know anything about them but Substrate Source who is a forum sponsor, has colored sand and you can order samples. It's certainly not a sand but have you looked at all at Saf-t-sorb? It's more like a gravel size. I think it's very natural looking brown tones.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi rickfoster,

Welcome to TPT!

Check out Seachem Flourite Sand. It is a newer product,dark brown in color, and is made from fracted stable porous clay gravel.










If the price of Seachem Flourite is more than you would like, a 75 gallon needs a lot of substrate, you might check out Turface Pro League products which are a dyed fracted clay product.

Or, I used Safe-t-sorb #7941 in my 75 gallon, also a fracted clay product @$6.49 for 40#, in a blend of natural colors.


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 15, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi rickfoster,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> ...




Thank you! I really want to try the Seachem Flourite Sand. But I can't find it anywhere... I had guessed it was new. And I can't find any reviews on it or pictures of what it looks like in the aquarium. I'm willing to spend the money but I want to see what it looks like first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

looks like ada aquasoil

dont trip so much over the color of the soil because once the carpets in, you dont see any soil at all except for the bottom edge of the tank


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

If you can't find the flourite sand you might also check out the Turface like Seattle_Aquariast mentioned. They have a brown that looks very close to the flourite color. It'll actually have some CEC but there are trade offs. I haven't done all my research yet but it seems like there may be an issue with these dropping your KH level to nothing.


----------

